# ibook g3 will not turn on



## wreksta (Jan 31, 2006)

my ibook g3 700mhz 128mb has suddenly stopped working
i was working on this the other night then shut the lid and in the morning it would not start up

sometimes it sounds like it will by giving me the startup chime and then gets all the way to the desktop display where it logs on then shuts off then nothing until a good few hours later the battery charges well and the connector lights up orange when charging then green when complete also when pressing the power button i can hear a high pitch noise for 3 seconds from the hard drive side

and was wondering if any 1 could tell me or guide me to get this working again

thanks


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

try resetting the pmu...

take out the battery and the ac, hold down the power button for 10 seconds, plug everything back in and try to boot


----------



## bmorealex (Mar 31, 2006)

I had this happen recently. Turned out to be the logic board (needed to have it replaced). Aside from that, it could be the part immediately preceding the logic board, what the hell is it called... Converts current into usable power. Either way, expect to drop around $300 to get it fixed. 

Take it in to the Apple Store and ask them to take a look at it (their free, in-store service dept is called the Genius Bar, you'll need to make an appointment online first).


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

Genius Bar isn't free. It's very expensive...after you agree to troubleshooting the first basic step they do for troubleshooting is 25$ After that to do more advanced it's another $25.. generally look to spend about 75 bucks if you want them to try and see whats wrong and set up service. The prices may have changed but I worked at the apple retail store in toronto, ontario and that was the fee when I was there.


----------

